# no playback in squeezebox



## kr651129 (Sep 3, 2012)

I installed audio/squeezeboxserver and everything seems to be fine.  I can access the player via localhost:9000 on my PC (FreeBSD), iPad, and laptop (FreeBSD/XP VirtualBox).  The problem is when I select a song and try to play it I get no play back?  The player also won't let me turn up the audio though the song doesn't start playing (according to the progress bar/time counter)  Has anyone else ran into this problem?


----------



## mwatkins (Sep 3, 2012)

Player? Do you mean Softsqueeze? What audio device do you have selected in Softsqueeze?


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 3, 2012)

I installed SoftSqueeze on the server and the client (FreeBSD for both) and I'm getting the following from the SqueezeBox server settings.


```
Your player was not found.

If you own a Squeezebox or Transporter:

    Make sure that your player is plugged in and its networking settings are correct. Click the Refresh button once your player is connected.

If you do not own a Squeezebox or Transporter:

    You can listen to your music library using SoftSqueeze, a software version of Squeezebox.
    You can use MP3 player software (such as Winamp or iTunes) to listen to your music library with Squeezebox Server by connecting to this URL: http://localhost:9000/stream.mp3
```


----------

